# Fluval 404 canister filter questions....



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

Are the fluval 404 canister filters any good? Would it work for a SW and FW set-up?? I might be able to get one for free to use with the 75g bow front tank i am going to be buying from my boss. However, if its not a good filter then I will prob just spend some money and get a better one. Still not sure if Im going to make the 75g a SW tank or FW african cichlid tank. Would the Fluval work for either, or would i need a better one? for SW? Thanks for the help!!

Oh and heres a link incase yall dont know what i'm talking about...... 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?siteid=6&pCatId=3601


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I have one on my freshwater 125, and I've had no problems at all. I also have a rena filstar XP3, and in my opinion the fluval 404 is the better filter. The rena XP3 gets clogged sooner, and needs more maintenance. The fluval 404's waterflow stays higher for longer, and it's got a very versatile media set-up. It's got a total of 6 different media compartments, and they're relatively easy to access.

Anyways, I like it a lot.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I would use an eheim canister filter, the best out there.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I've heard a lot of people saying that the eheims are the best, so I suspect it's true... But I've never had an eheim. What makes them the best?

Thanks


----------

